# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثالثة >  أجب عن القضية التالية ....(جرائم الرشوة)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

أراد الأب (أ) تعيين ابنه الذي تخرج في كلية التجارة في وظيفة في البنك الذي يعمل فيه جاره (ب) 

فذهب الأب لجاره ووهو يعلم أنه موظف بسيط لا يشغل منصبا قياديا يسمح له بالقدرة على التعيين 

 فوعده بتعيين ابنه وأخذ من الأب مبلغا من المال في مقابل ذلك .

فهل يسأل الموظف في هذه القضية عن جريمة رشوة ؟ أجب مع ذكر الأسانيد القانونية!

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

وهل يتغير رأيك إذا زعم الموظف (ب) أنه عضو في لجنة التعيينات بالبنك؟

----------


## shimaa fadel

وفقا لقانون العقوبات لايشترط لوقوع جريمه الرشوه ان يكون الموظف مختص بالعمل او الامتناع المطلوب حيث نصت الماده (103) صراحه على سريان احكام جريمه الرشوه اذا لم يزعم الموظف انه مختص بالعمل او الامتناع المطلوب وكان صاحب الشان يعلم ان الموظف غير مختص وقدم له مبلغ الرشوه استنادا الى مخالفه الموظف لواجبات وظيفته 

كما انه وفقا لاعتبار جريمه الرشوه من جرائم الخطر فانه يترتب على ذلك  انه لا يشترط فى الاختصاص ان يكون العمل المطلوب داخلا فى اعمال وظيفه الفاعل بل يكفى ان يكون له صله وظيفيه بهذا العمل المطلوب 
 وبناء على ماسبق فان الموظف يسال عن جريمه الرشوه 

وكذلك اذا زعم الموظف انه عضو فى لجنه التعيينات بالبنك فاننا نكون امام حاله زعم بالاختصاص  حيث انه اذا كانت القاعده العامه تقضى بعدم وقوع جريمه الرشوه الا اذا كان الموظف مختصا بالعمل المطلوب فى مقابل فائده الا ان المشرع قد خرج على هذه القاعده ونص على وقوع جريمه الرشوه بالرغم من عدم الاختصاص فى حالتين هما:
1_ حاله الزعم بالاختصاص 
2_ حاله الاعتقاد الخاطىء بالاختصاص 

وبناء على ذلك تقع جريمه الرشوه ايضا فى هذه الحاله حيث ان الماده 103 من قانون العقوبات تنص على سريان احكام جريمه الرشوه على الموظف الذى يزعم ان العمل او الامتناع المطلوب يدخل فى نطاق اختصاصه

----------


## اسراء الماحى

*- أولا : الأسانيد القانونية*  تثير وقائع هذه القضية التالى : *1- المقصود بالرشوة:                                                                                                            * *هى جريمة الموظف العام الذى يطلب أو يأخذ أو يقبل عطيه أو وعدا أو فائدة من صاحب المصلحة فى مقابل أن يقوم بعمل من اعمال وظيفته أو يمتنع عن أداء عمل أو يخل بواجبات وظيفته .                                                                2- ولكن يشترط لوقوع جريمة الرشوة توافر الشروط المفترضه او المسبقه على الجريمة وهما شرطان :                    1- صفة فى الفاعل وهو أن يكون موظف عام           2- شرط الاختصاص وهو ان يكون الموظف العام مختصا بالعمل سواء زعم الموظف العام انه مختص بالعمل أو اعتقد خطأ أنه مختص ، ولكن يشترط فى الزعم بالاختصاص ان يكون قابلا للتصديق  من جانب الشخص العادى ( الاب) واذا كان يعلم صاحب الحاجة (الراشى) ان الفاعل غير مختص بالعمل و مع ذلك اعطاه مقابلا لهذا العمل هنا لا تقع جريمة الرشوة .                                                                           - ثانيا : التطبيق                                                                                                                  يتضح لنا من القضية المطروحه الاتى :  1- لا يسأل الموظف فى هذه القضية عن جريمة الرشوة لأنه يشترط لوقوع جريمة الرشوة ان يكون الفاعل موظف عام مختص ففى هذه الحالة الفاعل كان موظف عام ولكنه لم يكن مختص بالعمل وايضا الأب يعلم ان الموظف غير مختص ومع ذلك اعطاه مبلغ من المال مقابل الاخلال بواجبات وظيفته فهنا لا يسأل الموظف عن جريمة الرشوة لانه يشترط فى الزعم بالاختصاص أن يكون قابلا للتصديق من جانب الاب وهنا الاب يعلم انه موظف بسيط لا يشغل منصبا قياديا يسمح له بتعيين ابنه وبناءا على ذلك لاتقع جريمة الرشوة ولايسال الموظف عن جريمة الرشوة .                                 2- يختلف الرأى السابق اذا زعم الموظف بانه عضو فى لجنة التعيينات بالبنك ففى هذه الحاله يسأل الموظف عن جريمة الرشوة لانه زعم بالاختصاص لانه يشترط لوقوع جريمة الرشوه ان يكون الموظف العام مختصا بالعمل سواء زعم بالاختصاص او اعتقد خطأ انه مختص ويشترط فى الزعم بالاختصاص ان يكون قابلا للتصديق من جانب الاب وهنا كان الزعم بالاختصاص قابلا للتصديق من جانب الاب واعتقاد الاب انه مختص بالفعل فى لجنة التعيينات فى البنك وبناءا على ذلك يسأل الموظف عن جريمة الرشوه .                                                                                        انتظر مشاركة حضرتك دكتوره شيماء فى اجابتى على هذه القضية ... خالص تحياتى*  :Withlove:

----------

